# Question about Cetrotide



## Lara11 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello,

I started my second cycle yesterday: Menopur 450, *Cetrotide will have to take on 6th day .25 twice per day*. When spoke with a nurse she said that she never heard anyone did this dose before...she was very confused and convinced me that it is not correct dose... I said that I even asked my doctor if it is not too much to take Cetrotide twice per day and she said it will be OK. 
Has anyone did Cetrotide twice per day I am very worry about side effects, I am on second day of Menopur and I don't feel well already, my skin all over the body in hives and I have huge headache. I don't know what to do...


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I have only ever hear of cetrotide once a day too, sorry it's not much help, can the nurse you spoke to check with the consultant? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## charly1815 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hiya,

You poor thing, sending hugs xxx

I'm on cycle one but all the other ladies including myself have been on one 0.25 injection of Certrotide daily (usually in evening at same time each day).

Have you had chance to speak to one of the doctors/pharmacists where you are being treated?? 

Let me know how you get on 
xxx


----------



## charly1815 (Jun 25, 2012)

ps... if it helps just read my Certrotide instruction leaflet and it does say it can be injected every 12 hours if necessary...... so even if it's not 'the norm' it looks like it's safe to have a dose twice a day (just read the leaflet i'm not a pharmacist though!)

xxx


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Lara,
I'm no expert, but i understand there are both .25 (can't recall what unit) of cetrotide, which most people are on, but some at our clinic need a 3 unit jab ... which would be the equivalent of 6 a day, so i wouldn't worry about 2.


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Lara,  I was on 0.25 per day.  I think you should ask again if there is a reason for the double dose?  Good luck x


----------



## Lara11 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you, everyone! Sorry, I couldn't answer sooner. I got a second opinion with another doctor and he said just go with 1 dose of Cetrotide. It will be too much do it twice. So my doc still insists on doing it twice, I said that I will do it 1 time only due to hives that this med gives me and also I am starting to have a lot of pain in my right kidney. My doc response was just go to emergency and do it there under supervision!? I am in Canada, and she should know that waiting time at the emergency is on average 6 hours, so no thank you...I will not do that. She pretends she didn't hear what I said... 
So, I am doing it 1 time per day and I feel horrible, my kidney really acting out and I am so tired. This should be exciting time in my life, but instead it is so depressing.


----------

